# Anyone from the Isle of Lewis?



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

So, I'm trying to work out if I can get my car over to Lewis in the summer for a long weekend - it is fairly low but it lists a similar car on the ferry website, does this mean I will be ok? 

I can remember the ferry having a quite steep ramp to get off, is anyone on here from Lewis with a lowish car and had problems? 

It's worth a shot as the roads over there are quite epic :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Doesn't your L have a front suspension lifting system thing?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's the LP560's that have that Alan..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know about the ferry but is a nice place to chill out.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

If it was me I'd not be to willing. The ferry ramp is at steep angle especially in Ullapool if I remember rightly. After parking (very close together) you will find it hard to get out of the Lambo with long doors and you so close to the ground. Then everyone will be walking past (after stopping for a second to look) very close and you know the potential there.
If you do take the car, head over to the Ness, 24 mile drive on a totally isolated road for a good bit of it (watch out for the sheep).
My mum and her family are from there and it's very nice place to be, not much to do but the ness lighthouse and the small town of at Point is nice. There is a very nice place to eat called Borve inn (think that's it's name) and also Cross inn.
I love it up there, take photoes if you go.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Get your **** up here Keith - we'll look after you properly!

Who knows - there's probably more chance you'll understand what we're saying too lol :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Clark said:


> It's the LP560's that have that Alan..


I knew that.


----------



## x28buc (Jan 8, 2008)

Keith CSL said:


> So, I'm trying to work out if I can get my car over to Lewis in the summer for a long weekend - it is fairly low but it lists a similar car on the ferry website, does this mean I will be ok?
> 
> I can remember the ferry having a quite steep ramp to get off, is anyone on here from Lewis with a lowish car and had problems?
> 
> It's worth a shot as the roads over there are quite epic :thumb:


Hi Keith,
I'm from Lewis. I've never had problems getting on/off the ferry though as I've never owned anything quite as 'exotic' as the lambo  You should be ok getting on and off the ferry though. Just try and avoid travelling at very high or very low tides where the ramp incline is going to be steep. If I remember correctly, the ferry crew carry some intermediate ramps which lessens the problem - I'm sure they would happily accomodate you if you contacted them in advance and forewarned them.

There are some great stretches of traffic-free roads up here. The Stornoway - Uig and Stornoway - Tarbert are both great for stretching a cars legs! I'd be happy to co-drive you in the Lambo!!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve Burnett said:


> If it was me I'd not be to willing. The ferry ramp is at steep angle especially in Ullapool if I remember rightly. After parking (very close together) you will find it hard to get out of the Lambo with long doors and you so close to the ground. Then everyone will be walking past (after stopping for a second to look) very close and you know the potential there.
> If you do take the car, head over to the Ness, 24 mile drive on a totally isolated road for a good bit of it (watch out for the sheep).
> My mum and her family are from there and it's very nice place to be, not much to do but the ness lighthouse and the small town of at Point is nice. There is a very nice place to eat called Borve inn (think that's it's name) and also Cross inn.
> I love it up there, take photoes if you go.


Hi Steve, 
I've been up once before but had a different car with no height issues. I do remember the parking being very close on the ferry but that doesn't really put me off. It will be worth it to get it over there. 
Ness is beautiful, it was one of my favourite places up there. 
I will take plenty of pictures, hopefully be heading up in the early summer. 
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I knew that.


Some SL's did have it too - it became more common on the later Gallardo's before the LP's came out.

Sadly mine doesn't have it but I havn't had any problems really, the ground clearance is not too bad.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

x28buc said:


> Hi Keith,
> I'm from Lewis. I've never had problems getting on/off the ferry though as I've never owned anything quite as 'exotic' as the lambo  You should be ok getting on and off the ferry though. Just try and avoid travelling at very high or very low tides where the ramp incline is going to be steep. If I remember correctly, the ferry crew carry some intermediate ramps which lessens the problem - I'm sure they would happily accomodate you if you contacted them in advance and forewarned them.
> 
> There are some great stretches of traffic-free roads up here. The Stornoway - Uig and Stornoway - Tarbert are both great for stretching a cars legs! I'd be happy to co-drive you in the Lambo!!


Excellent! Thank you, I will give them a call to find out more info. Plenty of time to organise as I don't think I will be heading up till the weather turns more favourable.

I was up for the weekend last year and completely agree about the great stretches of road, can't wait to get something with a bit of grunt up there. 
Cheers, Keith


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm from the Isle of Lewis too, and have to echo what x28buc said. If you have a wee word with the ferry staff I'm sure they'll look after you :thumb:

Enjoy the roads (studying in Glasgow, I really miss them) but watch out for potholes around Stornoway and the villages 

Top car, if I may say so too :argie: It may well be the first Gallardo on the island!


----------



## mwmackenzie (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi I'm from Lewis but live in Edinburgh, I have had both my Lotus Esprit and Elise up on the Island, the ferry ramp angles at the Lewis side are daunting but they have some planks to help, My Esprit was really low with a long front overhang and managed










That's my Esprit waiting in Stornoway for the boat, as you can see the ground clarance is minimal










And outside my brother's house, well his shed, house is to the right lol

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Mark, 

The lotus looks a lot lower than lambo! 

Thank you for the pics, looks awesome


----------



## DON 41D (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm also from Lewis, but i have never had a car low enough to cause problems with getting on or off the ferry  - having said that, the last time i had my Audi A4 across on the mainland, i almost lost the exhaust on the ferry ramp on the way back, but that was largely due to being 5 up, with a full boot, and a full roof box!!

I hope you do decide to come up here with the Lambo, you will probably be the first person ever to have taken one up here, don't see many super cars up here too often. There was a nice Ferrari F430 in town for a while, but the guy sold it, and reverted back to his Bently continental GT instead.


----------



## AndrewG (Jan 27, 2008)

i'm from Lewis as well, should be able to get any on, the boys at the ferr will probably guide you and if needed they've got planks there:thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Fair few Lewis locals posting :thumb:

We should arrange a meet 

Thanks to everyone for the advice regarding the ferry, feeling confident it will get on and off of it fine.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Didn't realise how many other Lewis natives were on here :doublesho


----------



## AndrewG (Jan 27, 2008)

aye more than i thought too.:lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm betting they're all related and using the same PC! :lol:


----------

